
Can Kimbal Musk Do for Farms What Elon Has for Cars? - rmason
http://www.takepart.com/article/2016/08/29/indoor-farming-startups
======
rmason
I've always been skeptical of these indoor grow operations. If you do the math
it's always full of fuzzy assumptions on yields, grower prices or sales.

But with any Musk involved you always wonder about facts not in evidence. Is
someone subsidizing this operation whether it be the Musk's, government or a
national chain?

~~~
somedangedname
The best theory I've heard is that these companies are quietly waiting to
become legal, urban weed factories.

